# Should I add a third dog to my two-some that are best buds?



## Dog Mom 2 2 (Oct 26, 2012)

I am asking you about having a pack of uneven numbers? I turn 50 next year and although having three would be a lot for a single person to handle I have thought about a rescue pup being my big present! But i want to make sure its a gift to my other dogs as well. My pros are that Molly has never been without JD - even these last couple of days with his dental surgery and being gone for a day and off his normal behavior for a couple she has been lost. My cons are it is a lot for one person to handle with walks, excursions, etc. but the biggest con I fear is will 2 of them bond really well and then one will feel like a third wheel? I so don't want that for any of them. Any thoughts on that as you added to your odd numbered pack?










I copied this from another thread and here is Milo's Mom's reply:

Like yours, my biggest wish for YEARS was a third dog, a puppy if possible. For every birthday, Christmas and at any other occasion, that's all I wanted. Rescuing the second dog, Mokie, had added only a little bit more work and A LOT more fun. And it had really helped Rani with her separation anxiety. So I thought a third dog would just be a little bit more work and a lot more fun as well. You would think so....but strangely with the third dog you tip the scale. You morph from being a dog mom to being a zoo keeper. Suddenly it's all about picking up poop, preparing meals and vacuuming up dog hair. I can't explain how a sweet little dog like Milo could change the experience that way but by now I have heard that some parents experience the same thing when they have their third child. Maybe it's because we only have two hands? Coming home I used to pet one dog with each hand - now one of them has to wait. I can hold one leash in each hand to guide my two dogs on a walk, but three? By now I've figured it out how to walk them but it took years! I'm so, so happy to have Milo, we love him very much, I can't imagine my life without any of my three dogs - but I'm not sure if I would recommend adding a third dog to anyone. And yes, Rani and Mokie had a very strong bond, they were inseparable. Then Milo came along and Rani developed these motherly feelings for him. When Milo was very young she was very protective of him. Mokie wanted to assert his alpha status over Milo but she always blocked him. Rani is submissive to Mokie but she would fiercely protect Milo if Mokie would get too rough, as if Milo was her puppy. So more and more Rani and Milo became an item and Mokie became a bit of a jealous outsider. Of course we did everything to make sure we didn't favor Milo and gave lots of extra attention to Mokie but his relationship to Rani never was what it used to be. Rani and Mokie used to play every night - now Rani mostly plays only with Mllo, very rarely with Mokie. In spite of it Mokie seems happier than he has ever been in his life, so it's not all bad. They all get along, no aggression or fights, I'm lucky. But it really is a very different dynamic. Dog Mom 2 2, maybe you'll be a Dog Mom 2 3 soon and maybe your experience will be very different. The dog you would rescue would be a very, very lucky dog to be with you. Maybe you like to start a thread with that question? I'm pretty sure a lot of people here have a lot to share about this subject. I'm curious what kind of experience others had when adding a third dog.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Sounds like very good advice above (Milo's Mom) but evidently you are hoping that you will get approval from others. Well, what works for some may not work for others. While getting another dog sounds like a fairy tale it could turn into a scary tale. It's definitely your decision, good luck.


----------



## voodookitten (Nov 25, 2012)

Geez this sounds familiar!

We just added Sam to our family, making 3 dogs. I DO feel like the apple cart has been knocked over and is never going to right itself if that makes sense. However, I knew 100% that was how it was going to be if we added a 3rd dog so its all good, so whilst I love my 3 nutcase pups, yes, I do wish for the quiet days of just my first 2 sometimes.

Going from 1 to 2 was awesome, from 2 to 3 is like we have added another 9 dogs, its weird. 

I think the hardest part for me was that my first 2 were trained, well mannered (as much as pups go of course) and knew the rules from Day 1. And I really got used to that. So then I throw a 7 months old Lab X TOTALLY untrained outside dog that jumps on everyone and thinks barking at ANYTHING is his god given right into the mix - yeah......well things were bound to get chaotic LOL.

Would I do it again? Yep. NO question about it. Once he is trained up and has manners, it will calm down - so if you can get past the intial chaos of the first 6 months or so - do it. 

Kylie the youngest, does get left out as Kayla and Sam are the same size and same breed and same age as they are siblings. They rough house and rumble and are just too big for her, as much as she tries to join in. So I just take the time that they play together and spend more time with Kylie. That is the bonus of 3 dogs. You (well in my opinion and experience) never have to worry that when you spend time with one that the second one will be feeling left out - as they have the 3rd one to play with.
I try to make sure they all get time with each other as in taking one out away so the other 2 can play and so far, so good.

As for walking.....well we only walk off leash as we are on a property so I dont have the problem of 2 hands, 3 dogs. Maybe train them all for ball chasing so if you can only walk 2 at a time, when you come home, play fetch with the 3rd until he/she is tired out? And just rotate who that 3rd dog is every day so they all get turns.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

When Leeo and Blu Boy were almost 5 years old .... I decided I just had to have a "Big" dog. My Mother had just passed away .... I no longer was a caregiver to her ... I felt totally lost and the need for a "Job" .... I got just that!  But I also had the two "Boy's" (also Littermates) .... so I thought adding a "female" would be my best option. The two Boy's didn't mind the new pup (she was 5 months old when I adopted her) ...... but maybe because of gender. 

It did add a whole new dimension to everything .... a different new routine ... and extra mouth to feed/house/train/vet ........... Abbylynn also had a few issues at first. That meant extra time and training with her ... leaving the Boy's a little left out .... although I tried to be fair and divide my attention as equally as I could. It was no issue with or between the three of them. I was lucky.

You have one of each gender .... What would you be adding? Something to think about also.

I do know that when my dog's start to all go to the bridge I will probably only ever have one dog at a time from there out. The only way I would ever add a fifth dog ... would be if I became super wealthy, had nerves of steel, and was completely insane! I have often thought of doing that .... adding the 5th dog ... then I stop and think about how I sometimes feel that my attention to each of them is already divided up enough ...... even sort of guilty at times.

It can be done though with three of them ... and I believe much of it depends on the individual dog(s) and his/her trainer.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Decide if YOU want and can actually handle and afford a third dog.
Then start searching for a dog that you like then see if your two will get along with hir.


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2 (Oct 26, 2012)

Thank you Abbylynn, Voodoo kitten, and Wvasko,

I want candid responses from all. I do know all other experiences may not be mine, but know there is a possibility. Abbylynn, good question on which sex am I considering, Both my pups are fixed as will the rescue pup be fixed. JD is my boy and almost seven and a very wonderful neutral and people friendly personality. Molly is my girl and three and more feisty than JD. Which sex would you think would be better based on those personality traits and age? I was thinking a girl (although I know some of them can be very dominant) may be a better choice so,while JD may not be the most dominant he would be the only male. ?????? Am I thinking correctly on that do you think?

At the pet store today I almost scheduled a home visit tomorrow for a pup, but it was a high shedding small breed. As much as I know I would love the pup I would hate the constant vacuuming that I know I would be doing and don't have the time for. Neither of my pups shed and that is so appreciated in my house, and as Milo's Mom said that's a chore to consider. 
Thus I'm eliminating that chore!

Please keep your frank thoughts coming for my consideration.

Thx


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2 (Oct 26, 2012)

HollowHeaven said:


> Decide if YOU want and can actually handle and afford a third dog.
> Then start searching for a dog that you like then see if your two will get along with hir.


Definitely good advice and I know the answer to both of those questions is YES! I know I will be challenged and wish I had three arms most of the time, but my concerns are truly more for my other dogs and how this will affect them and our loving environment. They do go to daycare and enjoy being with other dogs there. I've also had the neighbor dog over for over nite stays before and that has always gone well. ??????


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> At the pet store today I almost scheduled a home visit tomorrow for a pup, but it was a high shedding small breed.


*Plllleeeaaaseeee* whatever you do, *do not* buy a dog from a petstore. You are supporting BYBs and puppy mills and will likely end up purchasing a very sick dog and one with no known background genetically.

Please either go to a shelter and tell them what you're looking for or select a breed that fits you best and look for a reputable breeder, one that shows, health tests and doesn't sell their pups without a contract.


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2 (Oct 26, 2012)

HollowHeaven said:


> *Plllleeeaaaseeee* whatever you do, *do not* buy a dog from a petstore. You are supporting BYBs and puppy mills and will likely end up purchasing a very sick dog and one with no known background genetically.
> 
> Please either go to a shelter and tell them what you're looking for or select a breed that fits you best and look for a reputable breeder, one that shows, health tests and doesn't sell their pups without a contract.


I am working with a rescue in Gilbert AZ. It's important to me that if I do this it definitely is helping an abandoned dog and providing him/her with a very loving home. I realize there could be some growing pains with that scenario and learning to trust and develop bonds more so than with my other two that I had from 9 weeks on, but I'm willing to take that challenge on. The outcome is what matters. 

Thanks for your strong advice.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

If it were me .... I would go with a girl. From my experiences ... adding the boy's started a marking contest for them. :/ Might not happen with others .... but Blu Boy has been here for almost 7 years and did not like the addition of another male. Eddee wasn't Leeo and Blu Boy began marking his territory. That never happened when I added Lucy or Abbylynn or Leah?


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2 (Oct 26, 2012)

Abbylynn said:


> If it were me .... I would go with a girl. From my experiences ... adding the boy's started a marking contest for them. :/ Might not happen with others .... but Blu Boy has been here for almost 7 years and did not like the addition of another male. Eddee wasn't Leeo and Blu Boy began marking his territory. That never happened when I added Lucy or Abbylynn or Leah?


Excellent point from a house maintenance perspective! Thx


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

For about 6 weeks a few years ago we had a 3rd dog: she was a collie bitch, a show dog that the breeder sent up to us, here in snow country, to see if the cold weather would induce her to grow a thicker coat. It COMPLETELY changed the dynamics around the house. First, she challenged Toby for our attention and the best places to lie around. He did not put up with that at all and put her in her place a few times. (with us supervising of course) Then, poor Cameron ended up being odd man out a lot. It was, as someone else has said, not like going from 2 to 3 dogs. It was more like going from 2 to 6 dogs in terms of the work involved. It was a good learning experience. I would never have 3 dogs again.


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2 (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks, Rowdy. I appreciate you sharing your experience.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

We added a 3rd dog get the balance back into our Pack-- our 10 year old was being harassed constantly(despite our almost constant intervention) by our high energy pup and they also competed for everything (both bitches) so, we waited a couple years and brought home a sweet, gentle, cuddly and playful Bernese mt dog pup (male) who took the pressure off the elderly dog, and so now the 2 younger ones are best buds and wrestle and play and romp and do everything together and the old dog gets to snooze on her dog bed and relax....


----------



## Greater Swiss (Jun 7, 2011)

I think the first advice you got was the best....I'll say when we went from two to three all together it really did tip the scales (the individual dog's BIG quirks didn't help matters any). I don't see us doing three again! One person told me, if you have two dogs you have two dogs....if you have three, your'e starting to get a pack. I'm not one to suggest that dogs have packs like wolves, but I can understand how there is a more thorough social dynamic between three dogs rather than just two, and yes, perhaps even some kind of "rank". Think of it this way....if you and your best friend lived together and suddenly you got a roommate how would the two of you feel? It might be fantastic, but it could also be horrid. 

My personal opinion would be to try fostering (but I'm big on the fostering idea in general), and if it works out really well you could perhaps adopt the foster....if it doesn't then once the foster leaves you can try fostering again (or deciding against the whole idea). Its the closest thing I can think of to being able to have a trial run with new dogs and seeing the overall dynamic before committing, although if the fosters don't stay for long it might not give you a true picture of how things would be once the "honeymoon period" is over. 

That's just my two cents though....oh, and you could also try a cat if you think you might be content with another 4 legs of any kind, but that would be another whole potential good or bad scenario (on the up side, less walking an coordinating doggy activities lol).


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Ime, 2 to 3 is a big change. Then from there out it's about the same thing until you get to 6, then it's another big change. 

I am adding a third hopefully next year. Wasn't the plan really but I need a new sports dog earlier than I had thought. I expect it to be a lot of work and am working with breeders that will pair the right pup for me.


----------



## CrimsonAccent (Feb 17, 2012)

I know this might be slightly off-topic and isn't what you asked, but one of the greatest bits of advice I've read on here regarding getting another dog/getting a dog in general was this:

What are you lacking currently that you want? What will this new dog provide?

So like, do you want a cuddler, a highly motivated dog to do tricks with, a work out buddy? etc. So when looking for that third dog, that's a thing to consider. What will they add? 

Best of luck!


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2 (Oct 26, 2012)

CrimsonAccent said:


> I know this might be slightly off-topic and isn't what you asked, but one of the greatest bits of advice I've read on here regarding getting another dog/getting a dog in general was this:
> 
> What are you lacking currently that you want? What will this new dog provide?
> 
> ...


Great questions to ponder! Thank you - I will do just that!


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2 (Oct 26, 2012)

So I know no ones been here lately, but I'm pup sitting for a friend who has a great dog ( same breed as one of mine) and close in age too! 

Milo's mom - it's a good test for me with what you said. This pup guest is so sweet and my pups are doing so well with her, but it is such a different dynamic daily! I realize harmony would settle in after a few weeks but wow - what a difference for us all!

More to consider and I do so enjoy the visiting pup experience for me and Molly & JD!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> View attachment 106938
> 
> 
> So I know no ones been here lately, but I'm pup sitting for a friend who has a great dog ( same breed as one of mine) and close in age too!
> ...


OMGoodness! All three of them are soooo adorable! 

I know .... I have to keep kicking myself in the head every time I see another puppy .... I just love raising them so much! Leah Lu is not a "Puppy-Puppy" anymore.  I just cannot have 5 dogs .... Dad would shoot me! Lol!


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2 (Oct 26, 2012)

Abbylynn,

Five makes a pack! . Barbie ( guest dog) is so good, and Molly and JD are so generous with their toys and me its amazing. But I only have TWO hands! 

I understand the puppy desires totally! Leah Lu up to any mischief lately?


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Dog Mom 2 2 said:


> Abbylynn,
> 
> Five makes a pack! . Barbie ( guest dog) is so good, and Molly and JD are so generous with their toys and me its amazing. But I only have TWO hands!
> 
> I understand the puppy desires totally! Leah Lu up to any mischief lately?


Lol!  I have a "pack" enough! Lol!

Leah Lu is still trying to eat the kitchen chairs ......... and the carpet ....... and has a million and one toys and bones to chew on ...... still a puppy at heart! Oh I almost forgot .... she steals the newspaper for attention.


----------



## Dog Mom 2 2 (Oct 26, 2012)

Oh my - she is still a puppy! Love that Leah Lu!


----------

